# Dynamat Superlite...anyone use this?



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

I searched for Dynamat Superlite and didn't find any post that contained first-hand experience with this product. Can anyone give me some feedback on its performance (in comparison to Dynamat Extreme)? I know it is supposed to be lighter, but does this limit its effectiveness toward dampening vibrations throughout the interior? I know there are other alternatives out there, but just curious about Dynamat Superlite. Thanks!


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

What approach are you taking to damping your car? Don @ http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/ is a big proponent of treating only a portion of the surface with a high mass product. Instead of covering every possible inch in a lighter product, focus on treating the car in a more efficient manner.

Also, knowing what your goal is would help. Are you looking to fix a specific issue, or just doing general sound deadening? What other products will you be using to attain your goal?


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

My goal is to dampen the sheetmetal in my car along with overall insulation. I was looking at either Dynamat Superlite or Dynamat Extreme for the base layer and using Dynaliner and Dynapad to help with heat treatment. However, I was wondering if Superlite would offer a distinguishable difference given that it is lighter and costs less. Even if there was really no performance difference between Superlite and Extreme, the lower cost and weight is nice.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

See what the first response said and check out sounddeadenershowdown.com. There really is some good information there on how little deadener you actually need and how much more important CCF/MLV combos are. I also have great success using foam or felt strips to isolate plastic pieces to reduce rattling.

Traditional butyl based sound deaderer does very little for actually blocking noise, all it is good for is reducing resonance. If the panel is large and flat, use a piece, but there is no need to paint your car with the stuff. It adds weight and money and does little for blocking sound. Hope that gets you started. The topic is well covered here and on the webiste mentioned above and if you search, you will end up spending less and getting better results.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

just talked to a tuner shop that uses and sells this. It is marketed to someone trying to save weight but wants to quiet their ride. The guy said a few of the drag race and tuner guys use it, but after holding a square up beside extreme neither of us saw much of weight savings. He said extreme was a little better in sound reduction and they dont see a difference in weight so unless some asked they sold extreme to most.


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jroo said:


> just talked to a tuner shop that uses and sells this. It is marketed to someone trying to save weight but wants to quiet their ride. The guy said a few of the drag race and tuner guys use it, but after holding a square up beside extreme neither of us saw much of weight savings. He said extreme was a little better in sound reduction and they dont see a difference in weight so unless some asked they sold extreme to most.


Thank you for your response! I wouldn't think that there would be much of a difference in weight, but I was wondering if the difference in vibration dampening would be enough to pay more and go with the Extreme.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, I typed info already provided.


----------

